
Bad News Wrapped in Protein: Inside the Coronavirus Genome - richardfontana
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/03/science/coronavirus-genome-bad-news-wrapped-in-protein.html
======
mancerayder
There are many things fascinating here. But two struck me:

 _Viral Proofreader · NSP14

As NSP12 duplicates the coronavirus genome, it sometimes adds a wrong letter
to the new copy. NSP14 cuts out these errors, so that the correct letter can
be added instead._

 _End of the Line

The coronavirus genome ends with a snippet of RNA that stops the cell’s
protein-making machinery. It then trails away as a repeating sequence of
aaaaaaaaaaaaa_

So this thing has error detection and handling, and an EOF?

